# Flounder gigging in New Zealand



## barnsie (Aug 15, 2009)

New Zealand Flounder are quite a bit smaller than the flatfish you get in the US but are still very tasty. 



There is some good flounder gigging video footage of our most recent trip here

http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/flounder_fishing/floundering_video_whangarei_new_zealand.html (second video down the page) 

or on our youtube channel here

http://www.youtube.com/user/paulauckland


----------

